# smoked shrimp recipe in my MES



## kryinggame (Dec 14, 2011)

I just bought 5 lbs of shrimp and I would like to try smoking them in my new MES 30.

I've seen to many recipes. Can someone show me a recipe that they've used in an MES for smoking shrimp.

I'm looking for types of wood, what temperature, how long to smoke, to brine or not, and what rub to use.

I want it to be really specific and tasty.

Thanks guys!


----------



## eman (Dec 14, 2011)

For 5 lbs of shrimp ,peel shrimp, melt a stick of butter add 1 tbsp black pepper, 1tsp garlic powder ,

1 tbsp old bay or powdered crab boil and i tsp lemon pepper..  place shrimp in foil pan that will fit in smoker . Pour melted butter over shrimp and stir to coat. smoke w/ pecan or apple.

 i smoke at 225 stirring every 10-15 min so that all the shrimp get smoke till shrimp are done.

 No need to brine seafood in my opinion.


----------



## joe nichols (Dec 14, 2011)

ive done this one on an mes and it has came out pretty good.. http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-11-2011-smoked-shrimp.html


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is a couple I did.

You might find a good bit of recipes if you put "smoked shrimp" in the handy dandy search tool up top.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...esh-gulf-crab-meat-and-wrapped-in-fpnmf-bacon

 Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have done shrimp only a couple of times in the smoker. Once bad and once delicious and I would have to say that I would go with either of the recipes that Craig showed you here. I think the butter shrimp in the pan sounds and looks awesome. That's my opinion


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 15, 2011)

I got a MES 30 i did this post and it was great

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109719/my-take-on-smoked-cioppino-w-qview

try it


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

Just about anything you do with the shrimp will be good, just don't overcook them or they will be tough.


----------

